

 Do you have a favorite tv show?  - rokhayakebe

I kmnow most of us here probably do not watch much TV, but if you do, can you please state your favorite TV show(s)?
======
jey
The Daily Show with Jon Stewart

Arrested Development

------
rms
Out of things currently airing -- Battlestar Galactica, Weeds, Heroes, in that
order.

The greatest TV show of all time is Six Feet Under. If you've never watched
it, you're in for the best 64 hours of visual media of your life.

<http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3420704/Six_Feet_Under_season_1>

~~~
jkush
The last episode was absolutely brilliant. The last 6 minutes was
heartbreaking and so well done.

------
boucher
The West Wing is by far the greatest television show ever created. Second
would probably be Arrested Development.

------
insertcoin
Office, The

~~~
joeguilmette
if you're talking about the UK version :)

------
mwerty
Entourage. I want ari gold as my co-founder.

------
robmnl
Definitely Dexter. Was never big on TV, but this one caught my attention and I
look forward to it every Sunday.

------
dmpayton
House, flat out. I'll also occasionally watch Colbert.

Aside from that, I'll only watch History/Discovery/A&E. Everything else on TV
these days isn't worth the time to watch, IMO.

~~~
clueless
House MD seconded...

------
kingnothing
Entourage

Weeds

Scrubs

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

------
fadmmatt
Battlestar Galactica.

------
pg
Fawlty Towers

~~~
jkush
My favorite episode: "The Psychiatrist"

------
rzwitserloot
The ones I consider excellent, in no particular order:

Coupling, Weeds, Firefly, House, Pushing Daisies, Top Gear

------
Goladus
I watched the first 4 seasons of The West Wing on DVD. I've enjoyed some
episodes of The Family Guy and The Simpsons.

When I was in high school I watched Star Trek:TNG.

I haven't had cable in 5 years though, so watching TV is pretty rare.

------
randallsquared
Dexter

------
mikesabat
Californication is great

~~~
myth_drannon
Yes ! waiting for the second season.

------
merrick33
By far - The Wire (HBO)

------
bluishgreen
recent fav: Rome <http://artoffascination.blogspot.com/search/label/TV>

------
comatose_kid
Black Adder

------
zurla
it's always sunny in philadelphia -- it's hilarious.

~~~
breily
huge second to this - definitely the funniest show in years

------
trekker7
Seinfeld

------
kyro
Good Eats

------
dfens
I haven't watched anything since The Sopranos finished. Except Seinfeld DVDs.

------
Elfan
I have ended up watching several Leave it to Beaver episodes lately.

------
webnrrd2k
The Venture Brothers

Mission Hill was great, too, but it ended.

------
rms
I would say, though, that news.yc is my favorite leisure activity.

------
altay
Elimidate

------
robg
Lost

------
thomasswift
Armstrong & Miller and Arrested Development

------
aswanson
Tv is horrible, but every once in a while I watch Fox News for comedy and to
study propaganda techniques. I never cease to be amazed at how easy it seems
to be...

------
saurabh
That 70's Show. I just love watching it.

------
Neoryder
HBO's The Wire

------
altay
The Simpsons

------
kashif
Boston Legal

------
sarosh
What, nobody watches Top Gear?

------
JeffL
Futurama

------
david927
Heroes

~~~
ericb
Heroes is great! It's also a great example of why not to over-value an idea--
it's the implementation of Heroes, not the idea, that makes it a hit. Heroes
does a great job executing on borrowed ideas from X-Men and other sources.
Moreover, when that execution slips (this season, finale of last year)
viewership drops...

------
ptn
Family Guy

------
icky
Wii ;-)

------
dcurtis
Weeds

